# the piano "sings" Wagner



## sonia (Oct 25, 2012)

A Wagner Celebration on YouTube
Two musical portraits from Wagner's "Ring" -- Brunnhilde and Siegfried -- composed and performed by Daniel Abrams from his new CD "A WAGNER CELEBRATION". Available on Amazon.com (see reviews)
For more information go to http://www.Daniel-Abrams.com

"Abrams has brought about something transcriptions could not achieve; he has distilled the essence of Wagner's orchestral genius and applied it to the piano. And he has done this with integrity, never losing the imprint of the master."


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;BjIX9mwcyPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjIX9mwcyPE[[/video]

This has to be one of the most magical moments of Glenn Gould for me, among many others.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Y'know who does a great job with piano renditions of Wagner's music?

*Jeffrey Swann*.

His love of the music of _Der Meister_ really comes through.


----------

